# Team TPU WCG logo?



## kenkickr (Mar 2, 2016)

Do we have an official team TPU logo? If not some of us skilled members should show off our skills and make us a little more offical.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2016)

Not as best as I know.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 2, 2016)

I agree with @kenkickr , we need a "Team TPU" Cruncher logo/badge!!!


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 2, 2016)

www.techpowerup.com/images/logo.psd for a vector version of the TPU logo


----------



## xvi (Mar 2, 2016)

WCGPowerUp? 

I'd be very interested in a TPU WCG Team logo though.


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2016)

Sounds like a great idea! 

Didn't @TheMailMan78 do one a while back?


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 3, 2016)

Norton said:


> Sounds like a great idea!
> 
> Didn't @TheMailMan78 do one a while back?




Hmm, I don't remember if he did or not.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 3, 2016)

Sounds like a great Idea.


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## theonedub (Mar 3, 2016)

Norton said:


>



The team is almost certainly getting sued


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 3, 2016)

Norton said:


>




Is that one that @TheMailMan78 did? 

Or is that something you just came up with @Norton ?


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Is that one that @TheMailMan78 did?
> 
> Or is that something you just came up with @Norton ?



Just me, MS Paint, and 60 seconds of time....


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2016)

The apostrophe is incorrect 
Otherwise looks good Captain!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 3, 2016)

What do you guys need?


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 3, 2016)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What do you guys need?




Well, trying to figure out a great looking "Team TPU" cruncher logo/badge for something that will be coming up later this year. 

Also would be awesome to be able to print, make case badges, etc... with a design.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 3, 2016)

Norton said:


>


 
I was thinking something with the img below in it but yours is good. LOL


----------

